# Cloudy eye?



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm pretty new to tropical fish so I need some help. My male Betta has a cloudy patch just over the lens of his eye....at first it was just his right eye but now his left is starting to get a bit cloudy too? I looked at few sites and some suggested it could be because the light is too bright (I have the aquarium light on during the day as the house is a little dark) so I have turned off the light for now. If it is cloudy eye, what is the best way to treat it? He's in a tank (about 20 litres) with some other fish and water gets changed twice a week (I can try and get pictures if that would help)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Search for "cloudy eye", you can buy treatments. It can be infection or injury and often clears up on its own with clean water. I would try daily water changes and see if it helps and take out anything that he could be scratching his eye on. Replace plastic plants with silk.

Here: http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/eyes.html

Does it look fuzzy? If its just cloudy, you can try an anti-biotic.


----------



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

It doesn't look fuzzy....it loks kinda like the start of a cataract, etc, right on the centre of his eye. I've started him on some Melafix and have removed the plastic plants (is it ok to leave the little half log ornament for the other fish or should that be removed too?)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

should be ok. Most fish don't scratch their eyes unless something is chasing them. But betta sometimes sit/sleep in sharp plastic plants. Usually they just tear fins. live plants are ok also. Keep the water clean. It is not usually fatal or even blinding. How old is the fish?


----------



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not sure how old he is as I got him from a local pet shop and thank you so much for the help it's much appreciated


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

the reason I ask age is that old fish can get cataracts.


----------



## Paradise Ridge (Dec 22, 2010)

I did manage to get a couple of pictures but the flash did wash out some of the cloudiness (the whole centre bit is about 90% opaque) We were away for a couple of days and it doesn't look like it's got any worse (a bit hard to really comare when he's so active!!) He's finished his Melafix treatment so I'm hoping these photos will pinpoint what is wrong exactly so I can do the right treatment for him  (and he got a new silk plant feature for Christmas which he loves  )


----------

